# Time off by 1 hour



## Costello (Jun 4, 2010)

you might have to change that: 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=04 ?


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2010)

works fine for me.. o.O


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

odd,i checked it,then i couldn't post(yes not really a bug),then I unchecked it,then time's are back in place

yes i can post now


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Spoiler



This was taken at 5:42 PM.











Spoiler



This was take after around 5:49 PM. Yes I know the picture says 5:45 I left the page open.








Hawaii has no DST and that would only make it 2hrs off.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Time to fix our times Costy and possible a bunch of the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@merc Not for me. (before Costy)


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2010)

Aye it is, I'm in GMT+1 (I believe) and it's 4:54 here and 5:54 on the forum


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 4, 2010)

Just posting to see the time of this post

edit: it's correct


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 4, 2010)

It was wrong yesterday and a few days before. It is correct now.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

mine was like that too. except it was not an hour. I went to the page Costello posted and I just refreshed it and it's all fine now


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Costello, thanks for posting that page, I was having this problem too and now it's solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I had plans for making a suggestion on making Fast Reply pop open automatically, because I didn't know you could actually already do that, so thanks again!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

The time often goes out of sync, but it usually gets sorted sooner or later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoutbox time is always messed up though...


----------



## Inunah (Jun 6, 2010)

When I set my time it's correct, but 12 hours later it's an hour off, but if I set it to any other time zone it's still incorrect.

I have to set my time to any other zone, then set it to my time zone.

Like, right now it's 3:03, but it says this was posted at 2:03, and I just now posted it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you checked if the Daylight Savings Time is active or not?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=04


----------



## Inunah (Jun 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Have you checked if the Daylight Savings Time is active or not?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=04


Nope, don't think it is.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 7, 2010)

This happened to me too.

I had to mess around with the time zone and the DST to get it right.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, I had this problem too(just realized).
Fixed it by un-checking the DST box.


----------

